# Vintage Schwinn for sale!  $120 OBO



## sleininger (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome vintage Schwinn, woman's bike blue and white circa 1948-50.
Located in Bonner Springs, KS.  Local buyer only.  
This lovely bike no longer has its front light, tires will need to be replaced, and it has some normal rust for the age. Just needs TLC, and it's great for a collector! 

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/1768543625.html


Contact:  sleininger@kc.rr.com 
Thanks!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 11, 2010)

Needs to have a serial number posted so it can be proven what the date is.


----------



## sleininger (Jun 11, 2010)

I didn't know about the serial number.  Where would I find that so that I can get that information on here?  Thanks!


----------

